# Oscillating Tools-Forward And Reverse



## Sichuan (Aug 25, 2015)

Having worked in the construction trades for forty years and having done most of the necessary work to my home I'm familiar with most power tools and own more of them than I can count. I recently purchased my first oscillating hand tool, the Ryobi 18-Volt One+ Multi-Tool, to be used for removing the grout between the shower wall tiles. I'll then regrout the tiles.

Could someone tell me why the tool has a forward and reverse, when it oscillates at appx. 20,000 times per minute over a very small area, and why there is a need for the forward and reverse? Basically, I need to know whether to select forward or reverse and why.

Thank you in advance for your time and any assistance provided.


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

Is that the JobPlus or whatever, that has interchangeable heads? If so, reverse is for whatever other tools you can stick on there.

I can't think of a single reason for an oscillating tool to have a reverse switch, otherwise.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow, I did not know that some oscillating tools have a forward and reverse. I have a Rockwell Sonicrafter and I can't imagine any need for F and R. Hope someone out there has an answer for you.


----------



## Sichuan (Aug 25, 2015)

McSteve said:


> Is that the JobPlus or whatever, that has interchangeable heads? If so, reverse is for whatever other tools you can stick on there.
> 
> I can't think of a single reason for an oscillating tool to have a reverse switch, otherwise.


Thank you, McSteve, for your prompt reply. Yes, it is the JobPlus base and the multi-tool head, purchased together as a single item. I hadn't thought of the obvious answer, which you provided. I can only assume that the multi-tool head doesn't connect with the forward-reverse mechanism in any manner when attached to the base. I generally have good common sense but this one slipped past me.


----------



## Sichuan (Aug 25, 2015)

Gymschu said:


> Wow, I did not know that some oscillating tools have a forward and reverse. I have a Rockwell Sonicrafter and I can't imagine any need for F and R. Hope someone out there has an answer for you.


Hey Gymschu. McSteve provided the answer.


----------

